# Out with the new and in with the old!!



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

More info to come next weekend. I have to fly to Scottsdale Az to get it and drive back. TD will be proud.  

Anybody want a BEAUTIFUL OB 330ci. :thumbup: Hehe...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Hmmm...this just begs for a poll....

My guess is E36 M3 touring :thumbup:



TD330ci said:


> More info to come next weekend. I have to fly to Scottsdale Az to get it and drive back. TD will be proud.
> 
> Anybody want a BEAUTIFUL OB 330ci. :thumbup: Hehe...


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

LMC said:


> Hmmm...this just begs for a poll....
> 
> My guess is E36 M3 touring :thumbup:


Hehe.... Lips are sealed till I get back. :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> Hehe.... Lips are sealed till I get back. :angel:


:spank:

Teaseeeee !!


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> :spank:
> 
> Teaseeeee !!


Hint.

It was on ebay yesterday. I almost fainted when I saw it. Called the seller directly and bought it over the phone without the auction. I think I got a really good price.

Hint number 2.

The 11 hour drive back up the coast to the bay area is going to be SOOO fun!! :bigpimp:


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Who's on this?*



TD330ci said:


> Hint.
> 
> It was on ebay yesterday. I almost fainted when I saw it. Called the seller directly and bought it over the phone without the auction. I think I got a really good price.
> 
> ...


Has anyone searched through the BMW Ebay auctions to solve this mystery yet?  :eeps:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I say it's some kind of E34 M5.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

RandyB said:


> Has anyone searched through the BMW Ebay auctions to solve this mystery yet?  :eeps:


This clean looking E30 318i 5-spd was sold on ebay out of Scottsdale AZ in the past couple days. :dunno:


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Hmmm...*



PhilH said:


> This clean looking E30 318i 5-spd was sold on ebay out of Scottsdale AZ in the past couple days. :dunno:


I don't think I would trade an OB 330ci for it. :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

How do you search for closed deals or auctions over there ? :angel:


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Advanced search feature*



Alex Baumann said:


> How do you search for closed deals or auctions over there ? :angel:


I think if you use the 'advanced search' feature you can view recently closed auctions.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Hmmm...has TD ever expressed a desire for a used taxi from Mexico?



TD330ci said:


> Hint.
> 
> It was on ebay yesterday. I almost fainted when I saw it. Called the seller directly and bought it over the phone without the auction. I think I got a really good price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Or -- does anyone know if there is a Mexican taxi company that uses exclusively BMW M cars? Like maybe E34 M5 tourings or something?



LMC said:


> Hmmm...has TD ever expressed a desire for a used taxi from Mexico?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

PhilH said:


> This clean looking E30 318i 5-spd was sold on ebay out of Scottsdale AZ in the past couple days. :dunno:


Ummmmmm NO!!  Newer. But it is a 2 door. :rofl:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Hint Hint!!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> Hint Hint!!


Hmm, that should be an E36M3 or is it an E30M3 ? :bigpimp:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, that should be an E36M3 or is it an E30M3 ? :bigpimp:


Factory shift knob on an E30 M3 is round.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Hey Sean*



Sean said:


> Factory shift knob on an E30 M3 is round.


Hey Sean,

Did you end up getting the other car you wanted? What was it, if I can ask??

And you guys totally narrowed it down. As a matter of fact, the first post was right on the money!! :thumbup:

Pics to come when I get back.

Alee will just have to hold up the OB ci banner from now on. Rock on Zanio boy.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> Hey Sean,
> 
> Did you end up getting the other car you wanted? What was it, if I can ask??


No, I came to my senses.

Car was a 97 E36 M3/4.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

This one?


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

AF330i said:


> TD330 . . . that M3 Convertible is absolutely beautiful, that color combo with those beautiful M contour wheels look incredible !!!!!
> 
> Congrats and I hope you enjoy it to the fullest :thumbup::thumbup:


Hey AF thanks!! Me too. Sight unseen kind of scares me, but the guy said those pics are only 10 days old. Lets hope so. More pics and impressions after I get back next week.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

TD said:


> What?
> 
> They're going for, typically, $23-26K with typical mileage. Sure some sellers are asking a lot more. But that doesn't mean they'll get more.


Thats not the case here in Nor Cal either. The usual price here for an 01 330ci is 28 to 31K. Really. Even higher at the dealer.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> What?
> 
> They're going for, typically, $23-26K with typical mileage. Sure some sellers are asking a lot more. But that doesn't mean they'll get more.


Your lowballing with that number, a year ago they sold my 330Ci at the dealer for over $33k, I highly doubt in 1 year it went down $10k . . .

OTOH I do agree that if Sean is able to get over $30k for his 330 he is getting TOP dollar for it. I would really think the Value due to his low mileage would be in the $28 to $29k range and that a normal mileage Ci would be in the $27k to $28k range . . .


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> Hey AF thanks!! Me too. Sight unseen kind of scares me, but the guy said those pics are only 10 days old. Lets hope so. More pics and impressions after I get back next week.


Between the amount of pictures they took of that vehicle and the seller's good feedback, the chances are definitely in your favor that the car is as described . . . don't stress on it to much.

Usually when the vehicles sold on ebay are not in the greatest of condition they don't have such detailed pictures.

Great vehicles can be found on ebay, I know I sold my Eclipse Convertible on ebay last year and that car was in mint condition . . . I know the buyer ended up being very happy with it.

Good luck !!

_______________

Alan


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

AF330i said:


> OTOH I do agree that if Sean is able to get over $30k for his 330 he is getting TOP dollar for it. I would really think the Value due to his low mileage would be in the $28 to $29k range and that a normal mileage Ci would be in the $27k to $28k range . . .


Considering my car's limited use it is as new as they come for a used (titled) automobile so _TOP_ dollar is where it's at.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Sean said:


> Considering my car's limited use it is as new as they come for a used (titled) automobile so _TOP_ dollar is where it's at.


If I were looking for a used Ci, I'd rather pay top dollar and get a low mileage vehicle like yours then get a great deal on a car with regular mileage :thumbup:

It really is a great find when you find a low mileage example of a vehicle you want.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

AF330i said:


> If I were looking for a used Ci, I'd rather pay top dollar and get a low mileage vehicle like yours then get a great deal on a car with regular mileage :thumbup:
> 
> It really is a great find when you find a low mileage example of a vehicle you want.


I'd buy his vehicle for the Tanin Red Leather, who cares about the low mileage! 

It's all about the :bling:.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

AF330i said:


> If I were looking for a used Ci, I'd rather pay top dollar and get a low mileage vehicle like yours then get a great deal on a car with regular mileage :thumbup:
> 
> It really is a great find when you find a low mileage example of a vehicle you want.


Hey, Thanks!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> I'd buy his vehicle for the Tanin Red Leather, who cares about the low mileage!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AF330i said:


> Congrats on the new wagon . . .
> 
> Remember this
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


>


 Yawn...


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


>


Ryan...give it a rest already...per your signature..."can't we all just get along"..... :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Bruce330cic said:


> Ryan...give it a rest already...per your signature..."can't we all just get along"..... :dunno:


Posting an 'owned' is just of way of saying 'Proven, case closed' - I see nothing wrong with it . . .

TD for years has always put cars down because it was a FWD, all he would have to do is acknowledge that he was wrong and it would be the end of it. 
But instead he ignores it which causes people to have to post things like 'owned'


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

TD330ci said:


> Yup, thats the one. :thumbup:


Wow! That is a really gorgeous car. Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

AF330i said:


> Posting an 'owned' is just of way of saying 'Proven, case closed' - I see nothing wrong with it . . .
> 
> TD for years has always put cars down because it was a FWD, all he would have to do is acknowledge that he was wrong and it would be the end of it.
> But instead he ignores it which causes people to have to post things like 'owned'


 Alan (and Ryan too), please reread the posts that you referenced. The first one said FWD *AND* slushbox only. As you can see, the wagon that they bought is *NOT* a slushie.

The second posts is clearly a reference to whether he had had interest in the car for himself. As TD has posted time and time again, the wagon is not for him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Alan (and Ryan too), please reread the posts that you referenced. The first one said FWD *AND* slushbox only. As you can see, the wagon that they bought is *NOT* a slushie.
> 
> The second posts is clearly a reference to whether he had had interest in the car for himself. As TD has posted time and time again, the wagon is not for him.


 Thanks Clyde. That's exactly how I see it too. And my wife still has her RWD, 5-spd BMW as well.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Bruce330cic said:


> Ryan...give it a rest already...per your signature..."can't we all just get along"..... :dunno:


Bruce, please see Alan's post right below yours. Not that I have to explain it to you, but that was the spirit of the post. TD can change his mind just as anybody else can.

I actually do like his selection. As stated earlier, it is nice to see that he has some :bling: in him, as witnessed by the cool rims.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


> Bruce, please see Alan's post right below yours. Not that I have to explain it to you, but that was the spirit of the post. TD can change his mind just as anybody else can.
> 
> I actually do like his selection. As stated earlier, it is nice to see that he has some :bling: in him, as witnessed by the cool rims.


 FYI- Those rims (BBS RKIIs w/Saab center caps) were actually a factory option (~$1700).

And I have polished rims on my M3 (another ~$2K factory option). But I've never been called "Bling" for them. :neener:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

TD said:


> FYI- Those rims (BBS RKIIs w/Saab center caps) were actually a factory option (~$1700).
> 
> And I have polished rims on my M3 (another ~$2K factory option). But I've never been called "Bling" for them. :neener:


Your polished rims on your M3 do not have a bling factor to them.

Factory option or not, the rims on your new Saab have a very high degree of :bling: to them. IMO, they make the wagon look that much sharper. Congrats again, it is a nice looking vehicle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

Ryan330i said:


> Your polished rims on your M3 do not have a bling factor to them.
> 
> Factory option or not, the rims on your new Saab have a very high degree of :bling: to them. IMO, they make the wagon look that much sharper. Congrats again, it is a nice looking vehicle.


 Actually, I really like them too. I had a strong preference for Aeros with these rims.

The Aeros also have a lowered ride height of 1 cm. And, of course, these rims were optional. Those two changes, IMO, really make a big difference in the look. It looks a lot less like Mom's Taxi.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Alan (and Ryan too), please reread the posts that you referenced. The first one said FWD *AND* slushbox only. As you can see, the wagon that they bought is *NOT* a slushie.
> 
> The second posts is clearly a reference to whether he had had interest in the car for himself. As TD has posted time and time again, the wagon is not for him.


Clyde . . . I took literally 2 minutes to pull up some posts, if I had to prove that Tom hates FWD drive vehicles it would be very easy. The search pulled up A LOT posts from him.

Tom has said over and over (and over and over) again that he doesn't like FWD vehicles. . . like Ryan said, it's ok to change your mind but at least admit it . . .

*It's not a big deal*, we all change our minds, in the past I hated minivans, then found one day that they were actually pretty good vehicles and purchase one. I was *wrong* about them . . .

As far as the vehicle not being for him, are you saying Tom had no say in what car he will be driving on the weekends . . .if that is the case then he is owned  Just kidding of course but to bring up past conversations I've had with him, he hates FWD and finds no need to get a vehicle larger then the E36/E46 sedan but that's another story. . .

Anyway take this all in the good fun in which it's posted . . .


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow, great car and great find! You finally found the convertible you've been looking for. Patience and a little bit of research paid off, didn't it? I wonder what the other CPO convertible that you considered (at Sonnen was it?) in Nor Cal finally sold for.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

AF330i said:


> Clyde . . . I took literally 2 minutes to pull up some posts, if I had to prove that Tom hates FWD drive vehicles it would be very easy. The search pulled up A LOT posts from him.
> 
> Tom has said over and over (and over and over) again that he doesn't like FWD vehicles. . .


Out of those posts you found, if those were the best that you could find, you didn't find ones good enough to support your argument. All I am saying is that if you're going to do it, do it right. Find ones that directly contradict him. I'd be surprised if they aren't out there.



> like Ryan said, it's ok to change your mind but at least admit it . . .


Saying that they bought a FWD wagon says what says and implies what it implies.



> As far as the vehicle not being for him, are you saying Tom had no say in what car he will be driving on the weekends . . .if that is the case then he is owned  Just kidding of course but to bring up past conversations I've had with him, he hates FWD and finds no need to get a vehicle larger then the E36/E46 sedan but that's another story. . .


I'm not saying that he had no say, but he has stressed that this car is not going to be his daily driver. Do you tell your wife what she's going to drive? I can't do that with my wife (although I wish I could get away with it), and I suspect that few of us with wives that care at all can.



> Anyway take this all in the good fun in which it's posted . . .


Maybe I'm cynical, but that's another story too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

The vehicle we really want doesn't exist. So we picked what's closest.

Our ideal vehicle would be an AWD wagon with a manual transmission the same size as the Saab (which is a good bit larger than an E39 wagon) with a performance-oriented suspension and 230+ HP inline 6 cyl engine. I suspect many enthusiasts would love this wagon as well. But no one makes it.

So we had to settle for FWD and a high-boost turbo 4-cyl engine. We could have gone with a 528iT and sacrificed space and HP or just differed on the engine format and gone with a new Volvo V70 R (but I also had no intention of paying that much).

Still, the exact match doesn't exist. All things considered, we concluded we'd be happiest with this one.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Do you tell your wife what she's going to drive? I can't do that with my wife (although I wish I could get away with it), and I suspect that few of us with wives that care at all can.


Yes, I told her she was going to drive a 540iAT, and she does.

BTW, beautiful 'vert TD330ci, since this was your thread before the hijack. You may know I'm not the biggest fan of the E36, but that one really looks special. Hope it's all it's represented to be in person. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

next thing you know TD will be considering trading his M3 for a (FWD) MINI Cooper S!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

atyclb said:


> next thing you know TD will be considering trading his M3 for a (FWD) MINI Cooper S!


 :rofl:

The transition from purist to pragmatist is painful.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

johnlew said:


> Yes, I told her she was going to drive a 540iAT, and she does.


 One of the few, I guess.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> One of the few, I guess.


She wasn't kicking and screaming. 

But still, you gotta know how to keep your wimmen in line!


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Claresecl said:


> Wow! That is a really gorgeous car. Congratulations! :thumbup:


Good morning. Thanks much. :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

johnlew said:


> She wasn't kicking and screaming.


I keep pointing E39Ts to my wife and all I get is , "No."



> But still, you gotta know how to keep your wimmen in line!


I'm still in recovery from being brought up by a mother that was once president of a local NOW chapter. :eeps:

OTOH, it looks like my wife is going to decide on the Odyssey over the Pacifica. Since it'll be her chocie, she be able to argue (later) that I forced her into a vehicle that she didn't want. Then again, I'm sure that the'll find a way...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The MCS was my idea :eeps:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Cal said:


> Wow, great car and great find! You finally found the convertible you've been looking for. Patience and a little bit of research paid off, didn't it? I wonder what the other CPO convertible that you considered (at Sonnen was it?) in Nor Cal finally sold for.


Thanks Cal. I have wanted one for a while and got a good deal.

No the one at Sonnen is STILL there!! 54k miles and they just dropped the proce from 33.9 to 30.9. Its really starting to show LOT ROT though. At least 10 door dings in both sides now. :tsk:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

johnlew said:


> Yes, I told her she was going to drive a 540iAT, and she does.
> 
> BTW, beautiful 'vert TD330ci, since this was your thread before the hijack. You may know I'm not the biggest fan of the E36, but that one really looks special. Hope it's all it's represented to be in person. :thumbup:


Thanks Jon. ME TOO.. Open air in the near future.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Out of those posts you found, if those were the best that you could find, you didn't find ones good enough to support your argument. All I am saying is that if you're going to do it, do it right. Find ones that directly contradict him. I'd be surprised if they aren't out there.
> 
> Saying that they bought a FWD wagon says what says and implies what it implies.
> 
> ...


Clyde . .. you did a nice job on the defense end . . .seriously :thumbup:

I think we all have our input on what our wife's drive, I will be the first to say the main reason I bought the Volvo truck was because my wife loved it . . . she leaves the final choice up to me because she knows what a crazy car guy I am but I could see in her eye's the Volvo was the truck for her and that's all I needed to make the decision . . .

Back on topic for a second . . . forgetting all the side arguments, it all comes down *admitting you were wrong and admitting you changed your mind.*

I seriously don't see the big deal here but it's a dead issue by now, you can either be secure enough to admit or your not ...

BTW I don't literally mean *you* Clyde but you get the idea . . .


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

AF330i said:


> Clyde . .. you did a nice job on the defense end . . .seriously :thumbup:
> 
> I think we all have our input on what our wife's drive, I will be the first to say the main reason I bought the Volvo truck was because my wife loved it . . . she leaves the final choice up to me because she knows what a crazy car guy I am but I could see in her eye's the Volvo was the truck for her and that's all I needed to make the decision . . .
> 
> ...


 So, when are you going to admit that you were wrong to use those examples if that was the argument that you were going to make? 

:neener:

And for getting back on topic, well, johnlew had the best comment:


johnlew said:


> BTW, beautiful 'vert TD330ci, since this was your thread before the hijack.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Wow, that Saab has an enriched Bangle butt!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> So, when are you going to admit that you were wrong to use those examples if that was the argument that you were going to make?
> 
> :neener:
> 
> And for getting back on topic, well, johnlew had the best comment:


I was *wrong* to bring up a good point with a guy who can't admit he's *wrong :wave:*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

AF330i said:


> I was *wrong* to bring up a good point with a guy who can't admit he's *wrong :wave:*


 If you're THAT eager to prove me wrong, you've got other issues.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Don't know why I'm even buzzing in, but Drama, Drama, Drama. 

NBD


----------

